
The Future Of The Virtual Personal Assistant - grygowski
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/25/the-future-of-the-virtual-personal-assistant/
======
doctoboggan
>Without a doubt, Siri was a great achievement for Apple and Steve Jobs,
helping to introduce virtual personal assistants to millions of consumers, and
changing forever the way we view our smartphones.

That is pushing it a little too far in my opinion. To most people I know Siri
was a novelty that has already worn off.

------
taliesinb
SRI research has covered a remarkably wide range of fields, from avian flu
drugs to the Kevlar-replacement Zylon.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRI_International#Diversificati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRI_International#Diversification)

I'd be interested to learn how much real natural language and dialog system
technology made it into the Siri spinoff (rather than just inspiration).

